# Rockwood



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

We stayed at this Conservation Area back in the summer and found it nice and close to home. 










It's not a very big park but does have an old mill inside it's grounds which is kind of cool. The weekend we were there they were hosting a wedding inside the old mill.

This waterfall is right beside the old mill.











It has a nice little beach area for the kids, you can rent a canoe and travel up river for the afternoon. The surrounding area is real nice as well.










Overall I would rate this campground a 6 out of 10.
We will not hesitate to return mainly because it's nice and close to home which means we can do a two day weekend no problem. 
Not sure if I would want to stay there any longer than that though.


----------

